# تصنيع ملمع زجاج مثل جلانس وويندكس من الألف الى الياء



## م/المهدى بكر (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...............
أخوانى فى الله.......أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يكون الجميع فى أتم صحة وأحسن حال .........
اليوم بمشيئة الله عزوجل سوف أتكلم عن كيفية تصنيع ملمع الزجاج من الألف الى الياء كمشروع متكامل....
داعيآ المولى عزوجل أن يوفق الجميع لكل الخير وان يوسع فى آرزاقهم.........وأن ينفعنى بهذا العمل فى يوم لا ينفع فيه مال أو بنون 
ألا من أتى الله بقلبآ سليم............آميييييييييييين​أولا:مكونات ملمع الزجاج......​يحتوى ملمع الزجاج على الكثيرمن المواد التى لها القدرة على تنظيف الزجاج وأزالة البقع مع ترك السطح لامعا
وهذة المواد هى...............​1_المنظفات للأسطح "​​surfacants"​
وهذة المواد تعمل على تنظيف الأسطح من الأوساخ مثل التكسابون والسيمسول والسلفونيك أسيد
ولكن يفضل أستخدام التكسابون بنسبة لا تزيد عن 750 جرام للطن​2_المذيبات "​​solvents"​
تعمل هذة المذيبات على أذابة البقع ذات الطبيعة الدهنية والاوساخ المختلفة....
مثل الكحول الأيثيلى "الكحول الطبى" أو الأيزوبربانول أو الميثانول
ويفضل أستخدام الكحول الأيثيلى أو الأيزوبربانول أو مزيج منهما فى التركيبة
ويفضل عدم أستخدام الميثانول لرائحته القوية النفاذة التى لا يستطيع أخفاءها بواسطة المواد العطرية......​3_المواد البناءة "​​builders"​
وهذة المواد تعمل على تنظيف الأسطح شديدة الأتساخ من البقع الزيتية والدهون 
مثل الأمونيا" النشادر" أو حامض الخليك 
ويفضل أستخدام النشادر​4_الماء "​​water"​
وهو مكون أساسى من مكونات ملمعات الزجاج حيث أن وظيفته الأساسية حمل المواد المنظفة والمذيبات 
واللون والعطور وغيرها من المواد المختلفة.......​5_ألوان وعطور"​​coloures and perfumes"​
حيث يضاف الى ملمع الزجاج عطور مائية ذات روائح مميزة وذلك للتغطية على رائحة المذيبات
كما يضاف ألوان جذابة لتلوينه متل اللون الأخضر الفوسفورى أو الوردى أو اللون البنفسجى أو الأزرق وهو اللون الشائع​مكونات تصنيع 1 طن من ملمع الزجاج.........​1_الأيثانول"الكحول الطبى" "​​ethanol"..................................50 كيلو جرام
2_الأيزوبربانول"isopropanol"......................................... 100 كيلو جرام
3_بروبلين جليكول"propylene glycol"............................... 15 كيلو جرام
4_التكسابون "sodium lauryl ether sulphate".................... 750 جرام
5_النشادر تركيز 30% "ammonium hydroxide"................... 150 جرام
6_مانع رغوة سائل"anti foam"..................................................... 30 جرام
7_العطر "perfume"............................................................... 2 كيلو جرام
8_اللون"colour"....................................................................... 40 جرام 
9_الماء "water"...................................................................... 832 كيلو جرام​
طريقة التصنيع:​1_يتم التصنيع فى تنك من البلاستيك على درجة عالية جدا من النظافة وذلك لعدم نزول أى شوائب فى المنتج
النهائى لأنه سوف يعبأ فى عبوات شفافة سوف تظهر أى شوائب فى المنتج......
2_يتم ملىء التنك البلاستيك بحوالى 800 كيلو مياة أما الكمية الباقية من المياة فيتم أستخدامها فى أذابة
التكسابون واللون والعطر ومانع الرغوة وبروبلين جليكول قبل وضعهم فى تنك التصنيع.......
3_يتم وضع الأيثانول والأيزوبروبانول فى التنك البلاستيك مع التقليب الجيد​ملحوظة هامة......... يراعى عدم وجود أى مصادر للهب عند وضع المذيبات فى التشغيلة
وأسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يقى الجميع من كل شر...........​4_يتم وضع بروبلين جليكول مع التقليب الجيد
5_يتم وضع التكسابون المذاب فى الماء مع التقليب الجيد
6_يتم وضع النشادر ويراعى عدم زيادة النسبة عن 150 جرام لرائحتها القوية
7_يتم وضع مانع الرغوة مع التقليب الجيد........
8_يتم وضع العطر المائى مثل الورد أو البنفسج أو فريش سكاى
9_ يتم وضع اللون 40 جرام وممكن يتم وضع كمية أقل أو أكثر على حسب تركيز اللون المستخدم​مواصفات المنتج واستخداماته.....​منتج عالى الجودة ذو تكلفة معقولة
منتج شفاف خالى من الشوائب أو الرواسب ذو رائحة عطرية قوية
يستعمل هذا المنتج فى تنظيف الأسطح الملساء مثل الزجاج والبورسلين والرخام والأستنلس والألوميتال
حيث يرش على السطح المراد تنظيفه ثم المسح بعد ذلك بواسطة فوطة جافة..........
.................................................................................................................................................​بالنسبة الى تكلفة المنتج في كيلو يصل سعره الى 12 جنية ودة أستخدام الفنادق ويتم تخفيف الى 3 
أضعافه وفى كيلو سعره 2 جنية
وتكلفة المنتج تتوقف على نسب المواد الداخلة فى التركيبة......
ويتم التغيير فى نسب الأيثانول والأيزوبربانول لتعطى التكلفة المناسبة لكل واحد
يعنى ممكن الأيثانول يصل نسبته الى 200 كيلو للطن فى بعض التركيبات 
وممكن تصل نسبته الى 30 كيلو للطن لتركيبات اخرى,,,,,,,,,,,​أخيرا أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يوفق الجميع لكل ما فيه خير لهم فى دينهم ومعاشهم وعاقبة 
أمرهم...........آمييييييين​"زكاة العلم أخراجه"​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أسف لحدوث خطأ فى برنامج الكتابة
كميات المواد الداخلة فى تصنيع 1 طن ملمع زجاج هى
1_ايثانول.............. 50 كيلو 
2_أيزوبربانول.............. 100 كيلو
3_بروبلين جليكول............... 15 كيلو
4_تكسابون..................... 750 جرام
5_نشادر تركيز 30%........... 150 جرام
6_ مانع رغوة سائل............. 30 جرام
7_عطر.......................... 2 كيلو
8_ اللون ....................... 40جرام 
9_ الماء......................... 832 كيلو
 والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر اخوي العزيز ولكن هل يمكن الأستغناء عن كحول الأيزوبروبانول بكحول الأيثانول اي استخدام كحول الأيثاول فقطولكم شكري وتقديري لجهودكم


----------



## ammar majeed (14 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع مشكور عليه


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (14 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي مهدي على معلوماتك القيمة ويجزيك الخير عنا وعن جميع امة لا اله الا الله


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم والتوفيق 
ونرجو ان شاء الله ان تمدنا دائما بمزيد من تلك التراكيب 
وكيف نصل الى جودة تشبة جودة المنتجات الموجودة فى الاسواق 
فنحن ننتظر منك كل المزيد والمزيد من العطاء 
وجعلك الله عوناً لاخوانك دائما
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (15 فبراير 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> مشكوررررررررررر اخوي العزيز ولكن هل يمكن الأستغناء عن كحول الأيزوبروبانول بكحول الأيثانول اي استخدام كحول الأيثاول فقطولكم شكري وتقديري لجهودكم


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
ممكن يا أخى تستخدم الأيثانول لوحده بدل الأيزوبروبانول
لكن يفضل المزج بين الأثنين للحصول على جودة أفضل
وبالمناسبة الأيزوبربانول أرخص من الأيثانول


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (15 فبراير 2010)

ammar majeed قال:


> مجهود رائع مشكور عليه


 


abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخي مهدي على معلوماتك القيمة ويجزيك الخير عنا وعن جميع امة لا اله الا الله


 


احمد هلطم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم والتوفيق
> ونرجو ان شاء الله ان تمدنا دائما بمزيد من تلك التراكيب
> وكيف نصل الى جودة تشبة جودة المنتجات الموجودة فى الاسواق
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم الله يبارك فيك يا أخي و الحمد لله علي سلامتك


----------



## mounzer (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ونفع بك الامة

ولي سؤال

ماهي وظيفة بروبلين جيلكو

وماذا عن نوعية الماء هل يجب ان تكون مقطرة او منزوعة الشوارد ام مياه عادية 

علما ان اغلب نوعيات مياه الابار تكون نسبة الكلس فيها عالية

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم الجندي (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
نرجو من الاخ المهندس المهدي بكر افادتنا بطريقة تصنيع اليود السائل


----------



## غلاغل (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهدى بكر اولا جزاك الله كل خير على كل مواضيعك الرائعة وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك فكم استفدنا منها كثيرا ثانيا حمدا لله على سلامتك واطمئناننا عليك بعودتك الحميدة ونتمنى من الله ان تكون فى احسن حال ونرجوا منك المزيد من التواصل وعدم الانقطاع


----------



## كرم زيد (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور الى ابعد الحدود وليكن فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mido_lordship (22 فبراير 2010)

انت بجد شخصيه رائعة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور أخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الجريح2006 (28 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع... 

كيف احصل على هذه المواد كالتكسابون والايزوبروبيل..؟؟؟


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (16 مارس 2010)

اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hanyabdelwahab (23 مارس 2010)

استاذى العزيز الف الف شكر ولكن عندى سؤال هل لعمل مكان لصناعة المنظفات احتاج الى تراخيص او شئ من هذا القبيل ارجو افادتى للاهمية


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## hatem_shaker (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير واعانك على نفسك وثبت ممشاك
اشكرك


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

نشكر جهودكم الرائعة اسال هل بالامكان شرح معدات السلامة اللازمة عند التصنيع


----------



## abowalaa (18 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (21 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## حازم البدوى (2 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك استاذى العزيز جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

ماهو السم العلمي لمانع الرغوة وهل يمكن زيادة الكمية منه حتي يصبح ذو قوة فعالة عند استخدامه


----------



## شاةثيلة (8 أغسطس 2010)

يستحسن ان تكون نسبة الاملاح في المياه المستعمله قليله بقدر المستطاع لان التركيبة تحتوي على كحول ----يكون مستحلب-----فهذا يغير من نقاء المنتج ويقلل من جودته ---على حد علمي---- والله اعلم


----------



## ع الوزني (8 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيد الوجود رسول الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الميثانول لا يستخدم ليس بسبب الرائحة وإنما بسبب شدة سميته فإذا استنشق يسبب العمى أما إذا دخل الجوف يؤدي للموت.
وشكرا.


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## فيصل العزو (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## النجار2000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## خالد العبد (21 أغسطس 2010)

*[email protected]*

اشكرك اولا على المعلومه الممتازة لصناعة منظف الزجاج 
واود تحديد مقادير صغيره للمنزل واسماء الخامات الموجوده فى القاهره وان امكن اماكن شرائها 
 ولك جزيل الشكر 
 خالد العبد


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (22 أغسطس 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## حسين حزام (23 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ مهدى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ورمضان كريم تم قبولى للعمل فى مصنع لصابون البدره وانا لا افقه شئ عن الموضوع ارجو المساعده بالتفصيل(طريقه التحضير+ كيفيه التصميم بالنسبه للاجهزه والوحدات الصناعيه داخل المصنع )


----------



## السعيد رضا (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور استاذنا الكبير غلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## joyland1977 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر كلي مجهودك و ربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## ashraf khalil (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elkemia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir ya handasa


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك أخي الفاضل المهدي بكر
و جزاككم الله عنا كل خير:75:​


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مواضيعك كلها ممتازة يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد العدوى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس المهدى بكر انا سالت عن سبب الرائحة التى ظهرت فى الصابون السائل وهى رائحة عفونة مع العلم اننى امارس هذا العمل منذ6سنوات ولم تحدث معى مثل هذا ايضا الخطوات هى هى والفورمالين ايضا وكل شى كما هو ما الذى حدث لا ادرى


----------



## محمد العدوى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

او مهندس المحبة المهم اى واحد يفهمنى ماذا حدث


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد العدوى قال:


> او مهندس المحبة المهم اى واحد يفهمنى ماذا حدث



أسف أخي العزيز موضوعك ليس من أختصاصي أرجو المتابعة مع المختصين وبالتوفيق......


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الدبور11


----------



## shady.khashaba (28 فبراير 2011)

اود ان اسال اين اجد هذا النتج ؟؟ اين يباع ؟ و هل ينفع استخدامة للشاشات البلازما و lcd ????


----------



## احمد عبدربة (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جمييييييييييييييل
الله يسلم هالايدين
بارك الله فيك


----------



## kmahmoud (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الانصارى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس مهدي بكر هل من الممكن اعلامنا 
بميزة اضافة البروبلين غليكول للسائل


----------



## منى السيد الهوارى (3 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء كتابة طريقة تصنيع مزيل الحبر من الملابس ل برميل 220 كيلو
جزاك الله خير


----------



## على منصورى (16 فبراير 2013)

عندنا لملمع الزجاج فقط يستخدمون cmc مع اضافة اللون الازرق لعمل 2 طن يتم استخدام 8 كيلو سي ام سي و40 جم من اللون الازرق


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

بحث رائع وشامل جزاك الله كل خير وادامك الله خيرا لنا وزادك علما


----------



## بالقرءان نحيا (22 مارس 2013)

على منصورى قال:


> عندنا لملمع الزجاج فقط يستخدمون cmc مع اضافة اللون الازرق لعمل 2 طن يتم استخدام 8 كيلو سي ام سي و40 جم من اللون الازرق




بتستخدموه دا عنكو فين؟ وهل السي ام سي دا الاسم التجاري له وياريت تقولي تمنه كام الله يبارك فيكم يارب وعلي كل اللي بتقدموه لينا


----------



## fsherman (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور مهندس المهدى بكر ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سالم هدهود (16 مايو 2013)

الاخ المحترم المنظفات الخاصة بمنظف الزجاج لايستخدم التكسبون ولا حامض السلفوني كمادة فعالة هدة مواد فعالة ايونية تسبب رغوة عالية ويصعب ازالتها ولاكن المادة الفعالة المستخدمة فى كل الشركات العالمية هى الكاتيونية متل الباراداك


----------



## atef7000 (16 مايو 2013)

الأخ سالم ماهو الباراداك


----------



## captain fedaa (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم والتوفيق 
ونرجو ان شاء الله ان تمدنا دائما بمزيد من تلك التراكيب 
وكيف نصل الى جودة تشبة جودة المنتجات الموجودة فى الاسواق 
فنحن ننتظر منك كل المزيد والمزيد من العطاء 
وجعلك الله عوناً لاخوانك دائما
والسلام عليكم زكاة العلم إخراجه


----------



## fsherman (31 مايو 2013)

شكراً مهندس مهدى بكر وجزاك الله كل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## winges (8 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fsherman (27 أغسطس 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير لأستاذنا العزيز ..المهندس المهدى بكر ..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدااااااا


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثرا


----------



## 2egyptianboy (9 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meddgt (9 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alisuez11 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

_*جزاك الله خير*_


----------



## meddgt (11 أبريل 2017)

تركيبة جيدة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## رحمه4 (20 أبريل 2018)

مجهود رائع


----------



## هانئ الجمل (23 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

